
Microsoft says its Teams app is bigger than Slack and growing faster - bjoko
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/07/11/microsoft-teams-passes-slack-in-daily-users-rajesh-jha-explains-why.html
======
siriniok
Is it popular only among Windows / .Net developers?

~~~
scarface74
Most major enterprise companies run Windows and have Office 365. Teams is part
of it. There is an entire world outside of developers.

